# Hilfe !!! Installationsprobleme mit stage3

## ul-br

Hallo,

ich habe versucht auf meinem Notebook (Joybook R23E) mit 3100 Sempron CPU, Gentoo von dem Stage3-Archiv zu installieren. Hat auch wunderbar funktioniert. Nachdem ich dann das System neugestartet habe und mit emerge ein update durchgeführt habe, lässt sich das System nicht mehr runterfahren. Die Ausgabe sieht (abgetippt) so aus:

#init 6

INIT: Switching to runlevel: 6

INIT: Sending processes the TERM signal

/lib/rcscripts/sh/rc-services.sh: line 11: /sbin/depscan.sh: No such file or directory

  *Error running '/sbin/depscan.sh'!

  *Please correct any problems above.

INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel

Ich hab das ganze jetzt schon 3 mal installiert. Immer das gleiche. Das System funktioniert, bis ich ein Update mache. Gleiches problem auch mit dem grafischen Installer der LiveCD.

Für Tips und Anregungen bin ich sehr dankbar.

----------

## Max Steel

Hmm versuchs mal mit dem Befehl reboot.

Was besserres fällt mir grad auch nicht ein.

----------

## franzf

Nach dem update auch ein 

```
etc-update
```

 und danach ein 

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

 gemacht?

Ansonsten: Notier dir mal bitte die Pakete, welche beim Update installiert wurden und poste es hier. Dann kann dir sicher jemand helfen  :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

'/sbin/depscan.sh' gehört zum Paket 'baselayout'.

Versuche mal ein 

```
emerge baselayout
```

----------

## ul-br

Hallo hab inzwischen noch mal ein bischen versucht.

ein reboot hilft leider nicht bringt folgende Ausgabe:

#reboot

The system is going down for reboot NOW!

INIT: Switching to runlevel: 6

INIT: Sending processes the TERM signal

/lib/rcscripts/sh/rc-services.sh: line 11: /sbin/depscan.sh: No such file or directory

*Error running '/sbin/depscan.sh'!

*Please correct any problems above.

INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel 

Dann habe ich etc-update versucht, leider auch ohne erfolg. Hier ist dann auch die liste der Pakete die installiert sind:

[code]These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies  ..... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r1 [5.5-r3] USE="gpm unicode -bootstrap -build -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -trace" 2,353 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20070118 [20060702] 40 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.9-r1 [1.4.7] USE="nls -examples%" 596 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.21-r1  USE="(-hardened)" 976 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05  8 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/python-updater-0.2  3 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/unifdef-1.20  65 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.8 [4.3.2-r1] USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 1,766 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.39-r2 [1.39] USE="nls -static" 3,609 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.16 [1.3.14] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/gmp-4.2.1-r1 [4.2.1] USE="-doc -nocxx" 1,686 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2007f [2007c] USE="nls" 343 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6e-r3 [1.6d] USE="nls" 247 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20070303-r1 [20061027.2] 95 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r2 [2.6.9-r1] USE="acl ipv6 -static -xinetd" 793 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.12 [1.3.5-r10] USE="nls -pic -static (-build%)" 452 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r2 [2.5.33-r1] USE="nls -static" 680 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-7.6 [6.6] 61 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.4 [1.0.3-r6] USE="-static (-build%)" 822 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.18-r1 [1.16-r2] USE="nls -static" 1,834 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.5.1 [1.2.2.1] USE="-debug -make-symlinks -savedconfig (-selinux) -static (-netboot%)" 1,514 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.9 [2.6-r5] USE="nls" 741 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r3 [3.1.5-r2] USE="nls" 2,257 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13 [1.60-r12] USE="nls -static" 298 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.17.5 [2.17.4] USE="-static" 132 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.21 [2.6.17-r2] USE="(-gcc64%)" 4,287 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.2_p17 [3.1_p17] USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -vanilla" 2,522 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4  USE="nls" 84 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4 [1.9-r3] 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libpcre-6.6  USE="-doc" 545 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.62 [2.42] USE="nls" 1,788 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.2.1_p5 [2.2.0_p16] 770 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-406 [394] USE="unicode" 480 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/procps-3.2.7 [3.2.6] USE="(-n32)" 276 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bison-2.3 [2.2] USE="nls -static" 1,055 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.0.6 [2.0.2] USE="ncurses nls unicode -debug -justify -minimal -slang -spell" 1,285 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.23b [1.5.22] 2,846 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2 [1.12.9] USE="bootstrap* build* unicode -static (-ldap%)" 214 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-5.2_p4 [5.1_p4] 1,996 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.17 [2.16.1-r3] USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 13,502 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r7 [2.12r-r5] USE="crypt nls perl -old-crypt (-selinux) -static" 1,509 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.1a-r1 [2.5.1-r8] USE="nls pcre%* -static (-build%)" 516 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2 [2.8.7-r1] USE="nls -static" 1,038 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r4 [2.4.3-r4] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -examples% -nocxx -nothreads% -tk -ucs2" 7,976 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1-r1 [4.0.18.1] USE="cracklib nls pam -nousuid (-selinux) -skey" 1,481 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-104-r13 [104-r12] USE="(-selinux)" 184 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1 [6.4] USE="acl nls (-selinux) -static -xattr%" 5,307 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r4 [2.5] USE="nls nptl nptlonly -build -debug% -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux)" 16,182 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.5 [22.2] USE="ipv6 nls -X (-selinux)" 271 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r3 [3.2.2-r2] USE="-old-linux% (-no-old-linux%)" 166 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6 [2.0.1-r5] USE="-bindist -gmp -test" 151 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.6_p1-r3 [4.5_p1-r1] USE="pam tcpd -X -X509 -chroot -hpn -kerberos -ldap -libedit (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static" 945 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.21-r1 [4.20-r1] USE="python" 538 kB 

Total: 53 packages (47 upgrades, 6 new), Size of downloads: 89,257 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

Quitting.

[/code]

Wenn ich erneut versuche das Paket : baselayout zu installieren liefert mir der emerge keine Fehlermeldung, leider wird das Problem auch nicht behoben.

Was mir auch noch ein bischen seltsam vorkommt ist, das nach dem Update im Verzeichnis /sbin folgende Dateien nicht mehr vorhanden sind:

[list]telinit

tune2fs

udevcontrol

udevd

udevsettle

udevstart

udevtrigger

update-modules

depmod.old

depscan.sh

env-update.sh

genksyms

insmod.old

insmod.static.old

insmod_ksymoops_clean

kernelversion

modinfo.old

[/list]

----------

